# Hot spot help



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so I did search this site but could not find any information on hot spots.

What I want to know is what do you put on it. Do you use the vet stuff or is there a home remedy that works. It has been years since I have had a dog with one.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I just use soap and water and keep it dry. Big ones or ones that keep getting bigger, should be seen by a vet.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Try Gold Bond Medicated powder


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you use the Penaten cream on it?


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

When my old GSD Mikey got a pretty bad hot spot on his hip
my vet told me the best stuff to use on it was Desitin ointment.
Thats the stuff they use for babies with diaper rash.

Smear it on liberally. The zinc oxide in it dries the spot up pretty
quickly and most dogs wont lick it since its not too tasty. Worked for us. 
A tube of that will treat a lot of hot spots.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

vat said:


> Can you use the Penaten cream on it?


I think thats about the same thing as Desitin...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Penaten cream has something else in it that Desitin does not. I cannot remember what it is and the darn label is in German. 

I have used Penaten and it did nothing. I cut the fur back as close as I can, clean it with Peroxide, rinse it and then treat it with witch hazel. 

There is a product called Calm Coat that I use too. You will have to google it. 

Havoc has allergies and he flares up with hot spots several times a year. I have found the witch hazel is about the best I can use at home.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have used Vetericyn or Vet's Best Hot Spot Spray, both can be obtained at pet stores/feed stores,,works good (also shave the area if you can)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used diluted listerine(brown bottle) to clean the area after clipping the hair away, then applied gold bond medicated powder to the spot. It cleared up after a few days. This was on a golden/borderx she got hot spots every August until I switched her to a raw diet.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

I have been using Sulfodene on my dogs that had hot spots for years and it works very well - my old ShiTzu was prone to them, and that stuff would have them gone in a day.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Vetericyn is amazing and has worked for my mother's GSD!!!! You can also find it at www.revivalanimal.com


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks all! I was able to get the vetericyn at a local pet shop. Looks like its a good product to keep on hand.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Valerie, a little FYI on the vetericyn,,,I bought it at a horse show, the sales person told me, when not using it, keep it in the refrigerator, it will last "forever"..they can't put that on their labels because of FDA rules..Shelf life otherwise is about a year. 

She also told me to let it warm up to room temp before using on the dog


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm using Desitin and hydro-cortisone cream on Zoe's right now with good results....it's almost gone.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

desitin is great stuff, the only thing with that you don't want them ingesting it

the vetericyn no biggy if they ingest.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I noticed my Dakota was getting one on his neck, where he had several times in the past. I cut his hair away from there washed it, dried it, and it went away.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

My old lab developed a hot spot that grew from the size of a quarter to covering almost a third of his face in one day. It looked so grotesque that I thought he had been snake bitten. I freaked! It was after hours, so I called the e-vet. He advised me to mix up some sugar water and sponge the entire area thoroughly and it would stop the progress until I could get him to the vet the next morning. It worked. He stated that sugar water was an antibacterial solution. The next day we used the vet prescribed ointment (can't remember the name) and it cleared up over time. Sugar water, who would have thought?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Valerie, a little FYI on the vetericyn,,,I bought it at a horse show, the sales person told me, when not using it, keep it in the refrigerator, it will last "forever"..they can't put that on their labels because of FDA rules..Shelf life otherwise is about a year.
> 
> She also told me to let it warm up to room temp before using on the dog


 Oh nice to know, thanks!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

We use Vetericyn for everything on our dog and our horses. And have used it on ourselves. Its great stuff.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I can say that I started the Vetericyn yesterday and the hot spot is already dry. Now for the healing! How long should I use it?


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I clean the area with peroxide, pat dry, then sprinkle gold bond powder on which dries them up almost instantly.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've gone through a couple of hot spots with various dogs (both my own and fosters) and I usually start by trimming the fur around the hot spot to expose the full size of it, cleaning it up with warm water, and letting it dry out. Sometimes I put Gold Bond powder on it, but most of the time I just leave it alone.

Ronja recently had one and I made her wear a T-shirt while it healed because she likes to roll and I didn't want her to get it all dirty, wet, and yucky outside. She looked stupid for a bit but it healed up nicely and is now growing back fur over the spot.


----------

